#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Projection Basics for Gis Professionla pdf download

## Akshobhya

Purpose is to provide a common basis for communication about a  particular place or area on the earths surface. The most critical issue  in dealing with coordinate systems is knowing what the projection is  and having the correct coordinate system information associated with a  dataset.





  Similar Threads: Engineering graphics projection of straight line ebook download pdf Presentation on orthographic projection ebook download ppt Presentation on projection of straight line ebook free download ppt Projection of Solids ppt/ pdf download Projection Of Curves

----------

